# Which suburbs should we look at



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

We are coming over at the end of March to Toronto,to check out potential suburbs/places to rent when we move in July. We are from Johannesburg and have 3 kids (11,9,3).Our budget is about C$2000 for rent. We would like a 3 bed place. My husband will be working in Toronto city itself so we would need to be relatively near to a Go station.Someone suggested Port Credit, Burlington or Oakville.(also since there are apparently many South Africans in these areas). Can anybody else please suggest additional places that they think would be good to bring up kids...also where there are good public schools? Somewhere where there are plenty parks,lakes,activities for kids would be ideal.Any advise would be appreciated.We would like to check out as many potential places as possible in March. Thanks


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Cathy,

Does your husband have the option of working remotely? For at least part of the week? If he can work from home like 2 days a week even, many more suburbs open up to you. There are several really nice towns within a two hour train commute (one way) such as Barrie, Kitchener, Uxbridge and Guelph. These towns might be difficult to live in if you had to spend 4 hours a day riding the train for a daily commute though. Hamilton and Oshawa have faster connections to the city and both are relatively affordable, but both are not as nice as the previous towns I have mentioned. Within Hamilton, having lived there myself, I would recommend the following neighbourhoods: Waterdown, Ancaster, Dundas, Westdale. There is a small city called Brantford about 20 minutes drive outside of Hamilton, that is not connected to the GO system but is very affordable. The issue is you have to drive to a GO station in Hamilton or Burlington and then take the train to get to Toronto. Good luck with your future plans in Canada!


----------



## cathyjonker1000 (Jan 24, 2013)

*thanks*

Thanks very much for your advice. My husband will be working from 7-5 I think Mon-Friday. We will definitely look at the Hamilton area.I dont think he will want to commute for more than 2 hours total a day.Would also like to see Brantford..sounds like a nice town.Thanks again


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

cathyjonker1000 said:


> Thanks very much for your advice. My husband will be working from 7-5 I think Mon-Friday. We will definitely look at the Hamilton area.I dont think he will want to commute for more than 2 hours total a day.Would also like to see Brantford..sounds like a nice town.Thanks again


In that case you'll need to look a lot closer to Toronto. I worked on the Mississauga/Oakville border (just off the highway) and lived in the other end of Oaville (where it borders burlington). 

Depending on traffic, that short commute was 30 - 45 minutes. If you are looking to keep the commute to Toronto to under 2 hours, I be looking no further out than Oakville. Or look at somewhere on the GO-Train lines.


----------

